# Finally---Some new pics of my girls



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I don't usually post many pictures, but I borrowed a DLSR camera from my school for the summer, so I'm trying to take advantage of it! I took these right after they got groomed yesterday.

Ella and Gracie









Gracie









I had Ella's ears cut shorter this time. I'm not sure if I like them better long or short. Which do you prefer? This is the before: (Ella is on the left). 









After:


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

They are gorgeous!!


----------



## iLoveMisty (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh how adorable!! They look great short!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

How cute!!:wub: These pictures are great! 
I prefer them long, but she does look more puppy-like with the shorter ears


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Look at those beautiful eyes.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Beautiful girls! I personally like them long, but it's always nice to change styles.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I prefer them short, I think she looks cuter!!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

What beautiful girls. I like them long, but darling either way!


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

:wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*What Great Pictures. I Just Want to Kiss Them. They Both ARe Adorable. Like It Both Ways.*
*How Could You go Wrong. Their Just Beautiful.*
*Nickee & Yogi**


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

They are both adorable!


----------



## GracieMyHrt (May 15, 2013)

She is precious either way. They are SOOOO adorable.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Short, short,short, did I say short:HistericalSmiley:

They both look so much younger with their ears shorter. Of course, you may have guessed that I am partial to shorter ears. Either way, I love them both to the moon and back:wub::wub:.


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh such beautiful pictures!!! Ella looks beautiful either way...personally I prefer the ears to be long but she looks soooo cute and puppy-like with hers short.


----------



## Paisley_The_Maltese (Jun 8, 2013)

I think Ella's ears are adorable short! Paisley has the same pink bow as Ella in the After pic. They are both very cute!:thumbsup:


----------



## Lilly_Toby (Jun 4, 2013)

I like them short. Darling!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Very cute. I think she is adorable with short ears.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

You are all so sweet. Thanks for the kind words. Yesterday, right after she was groomed, I loved Ella's short ears, but today as I look at them, I miss them being long. Although the short ears make her look more puppyish, they don't seem to "go" with the rest of her body. She is about 6.5 pounds, so now I think her head almost looks too small for her body. I'm fine with them right now because it is fun to change her look, and they can always grow out rather quickly. Her hair grows fast! 

Yes, Auntie Lynda I hear you. I know you love them short. I'm trying to.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I just love your beautiful girls! I prefer long ears myself


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So beautiful. And such great pics. Lovely, lovely babies. 

I like short ears. I prefer the puppy look on malts. Or full coat. All or nothing! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Deb - they both look so beautiful and super white. :wub::wub:Glad you got a hold of the camera. I got mine out today; hadn't used it since my accident so hoping to do more photography this summer too. Though I still can't bend down low
Ella looks adorable either way but I really like longer ears on Maltese. Even if a Maltese has a puppy cut they still look like a Maltese, but with the short ears, I don't know -- it's super cute but doesn't feel like a Maltese look to me. Just my personal thing. When I took Tyler for his grooming the other day, she had just done another Maltese who was short all over including the ears. She asked me if I wanted that with short ears, but really knew the answer already. Nope...she knows I like the longer ear look...even though it dips in his food sometimes.:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## damara23 (Nov 24, 2012)

Love the pics! Your girls are so white!!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Snowbody said:


> Deb - they both look so beautiful and super white. :wub::wub:Glad you got a hold of the camera. I got mine out today; hadn't used it since my accident so hoping to do more photography this summer too. Though I still can't bend down low
> Ella looks adorable either way but I really like longer ears on Maltese. Even if a Maltese has a puppy cut they still look like a Maltese, but with the short ears, I don't know -- it's super cute but doesn't feel like a Maltese look to me. Just my personal thing. When I took Tyler for his grooming the other day, she had just done another Maltese who was short all over including the ears. She asked me if I wanted that with short ears, but really knew the answer already. Nope...she knows I like the longer ear look...even though it dips in his food sometimes.:HistericalSmiley:


Glad you are feeling enough better to dig your camera out. It's always good to see pictures of Tyler! You should still be able to get some decent shots even if you can't bend down yet. :thumbsup: 

Thanks for your opinion on the ears. It looks like it's about 50/50 so far on which length people prefer on Malts. It's interesting. I agree short ears are super cute and always ooh and ahh over almost any Maltese. They are such a beautiful breed that they can carry off almost any look. Right now, I'm thinking I will let Ella's grow back out. (Sorry, Lynda.)


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

They both look beautiful either way!


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Adorable pics, Deb! You certainly need to post more pics of them! I personally like both style ears depending on the individual malt. I am partial to shorter ears on my boys since it has a puppy-ish look. If I had a female malt, I would likely do longer ears


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

Beautiful shots! I do love her with her short ears. She and Aolani weigh about the same and I currenly have him with short ears and think he looks so cute. I will let the hair grow long though as summer ends so that in the winter he has a different look. I don't know about Ella, but I know that Aoalni's hair grows back pretty fast. I like to play around with different looks on him. Now if I had a girl I would have even more fun with her hair!!


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

donnad said:


> They both look beautiful either way!


Thank you so much! 



hoaloha said:


> Adorable pics, Deb! You certainly need to post more pics of them! I personally like both style ears depending on the individual malt. I am partial to shorter ears on my boys since it has a puppy-ish look. If I had a female malt, I would likely do longer ears


Marisa, than you! I agree that besides personal preference, some dogs faces may look better with shorter ears and some with longer. 



Johita said:


> Beautiful shots! I do love her with her short ears. She and Aolani weigh about the same and I currenly have him with short ears and think he looks so cute. I will let the hair grow long though as summer ends so that in the winter he has a different look. I don't know about Ella, but I know that Aoalni's hair grows back pretty fast. I like to play around with different looks on him. Now if I had a girl I would have even more fun with her hair!!


Thank you! Ella's hair grows VERY quickly, so it's easy to play around with different looks and kind of fun.


----------



## TanyaT (May 20, 2013)

:wub: They are both so darn cute!!!


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I'm a fan of longer ears but you could shave Ella to the skin and she'd still be adorable!! And Gracie is a cutie, too. She looks familiar ... I wonder why?? :wub2:


----------



## Bibu (Jun 3, 2010)

Deb, they look absolutely precious! I love Ella's ears short. They make her look like a little doll. So cute!


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

They are beautiful. :wub::wub:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

They're so cute!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

They are just adorable!!


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

BEAUTIFUL sweet faces !


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Deb ... they look gorgeous! The same goes whether their ears are shorter or longer. 

I prefer shorter ears because of the puppy look ... and, I also tend to think the gorgeous eyes of Malt's pop (not pop out ... LOL) more, too.


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ahhhh Deb-both the girls are precious. :wub: I am so glad I got to spend time sitting next to you all in orlando. :chili: I do prefer longer ears. She is cute with puppy ears too but I just like longer if possible. Made me so mad Sammie had beautiful long ears till allergies and scratching started last year causing his coat to thin on his ears. That was heartbreaking to see them thin so much. :angry: He's much better now but groomer says takes long time to grow them back.


----------

